# Blum euro style Hinge install question



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hope this is right area? I am installing some Blum style Salice euro hinges and have a question. I have a jig that drill the center 23mm? bore and has the smaller 8mm? holes.

Question I have is why are there 8mm holes when the hinges are secured with wood screws???

I drilled one 1/2 depth and have enough to grab with the supplied screws but am thinking there has to be an insert or?? that goes along with the 8mm holes??

I have 4 more doors and don't want to rebuild them so the drilling is on hold. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You have the wrong jig setup for the style of 
hinges you have.

8mm holes are for plastic inserts. These are sometimes 
a post integrated with the hinge itself.

The inserts require special screws in the type of hinge
that lacks the post.

If you can remove the 8mm bits from your jig, do that
and use the hinges themselves as a template for screw
holes. A VIX bit works well for this but you can just 
center-punch them with an awl and use a regular
drill bit.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Loren is right on as usual. I'll just add that if you're using screw-on hinges, lay both hinges in place and hold a level or straightedge against the back edge of the plate and dink your screw holes. The hinges will be coplanar and operate more smoothly.

As for the one you already drilled, a 5/16 dowel will plug those holes handsomely.

All will be well.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

+1 on the plastic "dowel". Produuction shops use them because they're faster to install than screws. They have machines that bore all three holes at the same time. The hinge gets positioned, whacked with a hammer, and it's ready to go.

I get my hinges from a cabinet supply store and that's how they come. I use a pair of pliers and a screwdriver to remove the dowels. I position the hinge, use a Vix bit to pre-drill the screw holes, use the screws I removed, and toss the plastic. Takes a bit longer, but the price of the hinges makes it worth the effort.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

8mm holes arealso required for Blum "Inserta" hinges, which don't use dowels or screws. They just snap in , and have short "pins" that go in the 8mm holes to keep the hinge from rotating.


----------



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Rockler sells both the inserts and the 8MM screws that you can use for the 8MM holes and non "Inserta" hinges. I have about a 100 of both for under $10 and they are nice and secure vs the small wood screws included with the hinges.

The inserts make a nice tight fit. Thanks for all the replies and help.


----------

